# Chance Encounter with a Fisher



## rip18 (Sep 22, 2010)

Had a chance encounter with a fisher this morning.  The only other fisher I've ever seen was scooting across a dirt road up in the northwoods of Minnesota, and I didn't get a good (or long) look at it.

This morning was a different story.  For just a few seconds, I mentally tried to turn it into a young raccoon, but when I finally figured out what it was, I sure went to snapping.  I got 8 or 10 frames before he stopped digging in the hole & ran down the snag.  It crossed the trail right in front of us (about 25 yards) & STOPPED in the trail - I got 3 more shots then, but Little Critter (having seen all she needed to of a fisher) started jumping up & down excitedly about some purple flowers she saw...  Oh well, she just doesn't know how few people ever see a fisher...

Nikon D3, Nikkor 70-300 @ 300 mm, f/5.6, ISO 250, handheld, cropped to about 50% of frame.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 22, 2010)

I`d give a lot to see one of those in the wild. Thanks for the next best thing, Robert!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 22, 2010)

what an experience !!! i had a pair of mink come by my canoe the other day while i was fishin' and carried the camera back the next day but you know how that goes ......   nuthin' !!!!


----------



## carver (Sep 22, 2010)

Never seen one in the wild,thanks for sharing.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Sep 22, 2010)

That's something new!  Nice shots!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 23, 2010)

first one for me also not being in a book way to go Rip  great capture


----------



## leo (Sep 23, 2010)

Awesome find Rip, fine pic too .....  welcome back stranger


----------



## Resica (Sep 23, 2010)

rip18 said:


> Had a chance encounter with a fisher this morning.  The only other fisher I've ever seen was scooting across a dirt road up in the northwoods of Minnesota, and I didn't get a good (or long) look at it.
> 
> This morning was a different story.  For just a few seconds, I mentally tried to turn it into a young raccoon, but when I finally figured out what it was, I sure went to snapping.  I got 8 or 10 frames before he stopped digging in the hole & ran down the snag.  It crossed the trail right in front of us (about 25 yards) & STOPPED in the trail - I got 3 more shots then, but Little Critter (having seen all she needed to of a fisher) started jumping up & down excitedly about some purple flowers she saw...  Oh well, she just doesn't know how few people ever see a fisher...
> 
> Nikon D3, Nikkor 70-300 @ 300 mm, f/5.6, ISO 250, handheld, cropped to about 50% of frame.


Nice shot Rip, thanks for sharing.



Nicodemus said:


> I`d give a lot to see one of those in the wild. Thanks for the next best thing, Robert!


We have em in Pa. Nic.


----------



## manok (Sep 23, 2010)

Great photo, what a nice animal.


----------



## 242outdoors (Sep 23, 2010)

very nice photo! thanks for sharing


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 23, 2010)

Howdy Rip!  Hope You, the Wife and Little Critter are doing well.
Awesome pic!!


----------



## Hoss (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm usually just jealous of 243 cause of where he lives, but I think you've entered into my world of green envy, Rip.  Great photo of a critteer seen by few.  
Hey a photo of little critter's excitement would have been pretty awesome too.

Hoss


----------



## USbowhuntr (Sep 24, 2010)

Robert what a treat, I am sure Little Critter will apreciate it in a few years when you show her the pictures you took. LIke Hoss said I am sure her excitment would have been a good one also.

Jason


----------



## cornpile (Sep 24, 2010)

You take some amazing shots.WOWSER !!!!!


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 25, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## cre8foru (Sep 26, 2010)

Thats would have been a first for me. Awesome find and photo.


----------



## quinn (Sep 26, 2010)

Great find and capture!good to see yer avatar back on the screen!


----------



## rip18 (Sep 30, 2010)

Yep, it was a really neat experience.  I didn't even think to get Little Critter's excitement over the flowers, I was WAAAY too busy trying to get another peek at the fisher!  But I do (as you might guess) have a TON of Little Critter pictures from the trip, so I'll try to get one of them worked up at some point...


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very cool, kinda reminds me of a encounter I had with a similar animal in Central America, a tayra!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 30, 2010)

Great shot Rip!


----------



## rip18 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks, y'all.  It was really, really neat to see him trying to tear the hole in the tree bigger to get whatever was in there out.  To get a decent picture in addition was just icing on the cake!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 1, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for sharing that pic!


----------

